# You Can Make a Spiral Pen by Hand!!!



## Tom McMillan (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't shared a lot of penmaking for several years, and just realized my album went away with the new changes to the website, so I did recreate part of it.

I realize there's been many new members since IAP started, so I'll share a pen and penholder I made a number of years ago now. 

This is a pen I made from 2 layers of wood.  For this pen I used Bloodwood as the lower layer and Ebony as the top layer.  I turned the lower layer of wood down to just over the bushings, and drilled out the top layer to go over the lower and glued in place.  I turned it evenly.  Next I used a hand rasp (actually a 1/8" bas tard file(space shown since not acceptable otherwise) to carve out the spiral evenly around the pen.  This particular pen and penholder won the First IAP contest for the advanced category.

I wanted to share this to let those know who aren't financially able (as am I) that methods are possible to make spiral pens without specialized equipment such as Legacy or other equipment to make spirals.  At one time I had an old Sears Routercrafter I had hoped to convert to penturning, but never got to the adjusments it would have needed to make it possible.  I also sold a Sorby Spiral tool that some have used in penmaking, since I didn't take the time to perfect my possible abilities with it.  I will say at this point, that I greatly appreciate and admire the artisitic abilities of Bruce Boone, and those using the Legacy equipment, Mill lathes, and other spiral producing equipment, but for those without it, you can do a spiral pen!!!

My method does take some time, but I've found it does get faster with experience.  If so inspired, give it a try!!!


----------



## B727phixer (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow Tom! That looks very cool! How about a tutorial with pictures for the learning impaired! LOL!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome! The pen and holder is dripping with time,patience,craftsmanship and great creativity.


----------



## guts (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Tom,I remember that pen and holder,still amazes me,kinda wierd I can't remember what day is is but can remember a fine piece of work.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 20, 2009)

I sure am glad you added these photos back in. Yours and several others that were parts of pen history were lost in the change over. Thanks for posting them again.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks all!!  I'll see what info I can come up with.  I had some of this written down some time ago so will search my files for specs, but will likely not be able to provide photos for now.

And, thanks so much Hank!!  You are often in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope to someday repay you for all the kindness you've shown to me!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 20, 2009)

very neat tom. good work.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting those Tom.  I took a few minutes to look at the others in your album and it got me thinking about the possibilities.  Great looking pens.  Now to go try some of those ideas!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice work Tom.  Thanks for showing us some real craftsmanship.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 20, 2009)

That is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing that. I have been thinking of trying a spiral pen without any fancy equipment as I don't have any. That certainly gives me the inspiration to give it a spin!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 21, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 21, 2009)

From a post Tom made a few years back:




> Spirals----Yup, they're fun to do by hand!! Of course, Anthony's still gonna send me his Legacy--right Anthony?? And Bruce--have you tried this daisy patterned scraper?? Where would one get one?? Anyway, for those who want to read a little about how I do mine as referred to by Red---here's a link to the post: http://tinyurl.com/yd56ql Not really much of an article, but some basics.
> 
> After I draw a straight line lengthwise on the blanks, I set the points of my spiral---I start in a little from each end of the blank and make a mark about 5/16" apart between spirals--then I take a thin piece of tape and wrap it around the wood in a spiral fashion lining it up with each mark on the line. I eyeball the tape as best as I can. Then I make a pencil line around the tape and remove the tape. I use a small rasp (actually a 4" bastard file which is tapered---about 1/16" at the tip up to about 1/8"). I made a wood handle for mine making it easier to use. I follow the line as best I can and make cuts with the rasp (I turn the mandrel with my left hand and rasp with the right). I cut progressively deeper and true the spiral as I go. After I reach the depth I want, I use a small nail and sandpaper and sand the spiral. I have gotten faster over time---but can't compare to how long a Legacy or other mechanical device would take.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 21, 2009)

Tom there were a select few penturners who I admired when I started making pens, you were one of them.

It was pens like that one that kept myself and others motivated, thanks!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you showed it again, it's super!


----------



## jackrichington (Jan 21, 2009)

For those of you who want to "learn spirals" you might want to check out Bill Bowers website..he knows hand spiraling


----------



## tim self (Jan 21, 2009)

Very cool pen.  I am humbled to look at pens like that and wonder when I will be able to jump off the deep end and try it.  100 pens and I don't think I could do it.  I still screw up the celtic knot!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all!!

If anyone is considering trying a hand cut spiral, I would suggest starting with a fairly plain wood and not start with one with 2 layers.  My first attempt was with a slimline of Maple wood.  As I gained confidence I used nicer woods and then the 2 layer ones.

The basics of laying out a spiral are shown in Lou's post above.  One thing I would add to my former remarks is that I now follow the spiral line with a shallow cut with a sharp knife, before starting my cuts with the rasp (this helps the rasp to follow fairly closely to the line).  When first starting the cuts with the rasp, don't be disappointed as it will look a bit rough until you make a number of cuts and then as you get deeper it should even out.  I just kind of eyeball the space between the cuts to try to make them even between spirals and to make the depth uniform.  Also, be careful about how deep your cuts are made---I have inadvertently rasped into the brass tube---oops!!

Regarding applying a finish after sanding, I apply CA glue into the spiral grooves by turning the pen by hand with one hand and applying the CA in the groove with the other hand (I usually use 2 coats in the groove).  I then apply CA to the rest of the pen with the lathe turning.

In the future I may try a hand cut spiral with a little larger size rasp for experimentation---and may try several sizes of rasps depending on the diameter of the pen body.

My original inspiration for hand cut spirals came from Kurt Hertzog's work, who is a member of the Penmaker's Guild.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 21, 2009)

That is a great  pen Tom.Looks like a lot of work went into it.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 22, 2009)

Tom:  I remember that pen from when you first posted it.  IIRC, you also did a few others.  Nice work.

People's circumstances change and time is sometimes at a premium.  But do try to visit us a little more frequently and not be such a stranger.  I always enjoyed and learned from your comments.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Randy!!  Even though I haven't posted a lot for awhile, I've always dropped in several times a week to check up.  I need to spend a little more time checking more posts and how to best maneuver the website---it's seemed a little intimidating since the changes, but I'm sure just takes time to get used to.

I want to get back into some penmaking for fun.  I'm trying to think of some new ideas or possibly applying some of my old ones to different pens.  I haven't done much with fountain pens, and would like to do more with them in the future.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fascinating, intriguing and a demonstration of your skills.
However, personally, I don't care for the looks of the end result. My problem, I'm not a fan of 'busy' looks on pens.
I also wonder if you will be able to recover your time and labor when you sell it. Hope you can, it is unique.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 24, 2009)

No problem Frank.  Different strokes as it goes.  

The hand cut spiral was a fascination for me.  As a kid I was always fascinated by the spirals on the barber pole.  I started with just a plain maple pen with spiral, but it seemed too plain to me, so I thought of the two layers to spice it up a bit.

I stopped selling pens several years ago.  These are a little labor intensive (although I can turn them out faster now), and I sold some, but as you say probably not for enough to recover my time--but I only did a couple of shows and some online sales only.  Penmaking has always been more a labor of love than profit anyway for me and making these pens has always been more of a "challenge" to me to see if I could do it or not.


----------



## rej19 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tom, That is the way I feel about my pen making, at least for now anyway. If I sold my pens and took in to consideration the time and money I have invested to this point I would be out of business sooner than later. I hope to sell a few along the way to help support the habit. If that ever happens I will be happy.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure is a great pen and holder, Amazing what can be done if the desire is strong enough.


----------

